# My DIY Filter



## iturnrocks (Feb 13, 2006)

I created a page about my filter. Most of the pics were taken during construction while I didnt have a filter operating. The tank cleared up pretty fast once I got it running.
http://www.iturnrocks.com/files/diyfilter.html


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

pretty cool buddy, how long did it take to make?

- Jonno


----------



## iturnrocks (Feb 13, 2006)

Jonno said:


> pretty cool buddy, how long did it take to make?
> 
> - Jonno


thinking hours- 150
action hours- 6-10


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

looks loud! and wow it would suck up fish!


But 10 out of 10 for the whole thing..


----------



## verbosity (Dec 15, 2007)

very nice


----------



## bigdog-ct (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm now retired, so I hope you don't mind me copying your design.
*I must try to build one for myself.*
*Very Impressive *


----------

